# Boats.



## escapos

Hello all hope you are well,

Just wondering about boating in Portugal and if anybody has any knowledge about this, heard a whisper about weird trailer regulations.

Thinking of either buying a boat here to bring over on a trailer or buy one in Pt, whatever works out cheaper, nothing grandiose, just a rib or a rigid hull for a bit of water sking and fishing, a day boat I guess, im no millionaire

Is there any import duty or taxes etc I should be aware of, do you have to have owned for a year like cars etc, any feedback / personal experiences much appreciated.

all the best
Christian


----------



## siobhanwf

escapos said:


> Hello all hope you are well,
> 
> Just wondering about boating in Portugal and if anybody has any knowledge about this, heard a whisper about weird trailer regulations.
> 
> Thinking of either buying a boat here to bring over on a trailer or buy one in Pt, whatever works out cheaper, nothing grandiose, just a rib or a rigid hull for a bit of water sking and fishing, a day boat I guess, im no millionaire
> 
> Is there any import duty or taxes etc I should be aware of, do you have to have owned for a year like cars etc, any feedback / personal experiences much appreciated.
> 
> all the best
> Christian


We brought a Zodiac 5m from the UK 5 years ago.
There was no import duty but the registering and licencing of the boat is long winded.
Will dig out the paperwork with the cost and let you know exactly. I think the full registration cost IRO 300 euros.


We have also bought a 5.5m rigid hull here in Portugal and the transfer fee and registration for that cost only 50 euros!

The boat (whereever you buy it) will need to be inspected fully by the Maritime Police for safetly equiptment and licensed accordingly. eg 4 lifejackets....4 pax!! You might want to bring some distress flares down from the UK as it is a nightmare to get permission to buy them here....and they are compulsory in the boat!


----------



## seanuk1

*Buying boats in Portugal or UK*

Hey Christian,

I'm involved with the boat (powerboat/RIB etc) business, both in Portugal and the UK - I stumbled across your post and thought I should add some info to help you out. We buy and sell in Portugal and offer a marine storage and guardanage service.

Firstly WRT buying a boat in the UK and bringing it to Portugal:

With a UK address you can add the boat to the SSR in the UK and legally use it in Portugal. There are technically restrictions to this (i.e. keeping it all year round in Portugal etc.) but are not enforced (or enforceable) at all so you will have no problem. There are some small taxes that will need to be kept up to date in Portugal. The intention is for you to be UK resident to be able to put something on the SSR, but a UK address will suffice.

Trailers - it is not legal in any way to tow a UK trailer with a Portuguese matriculated car. A trailer must comply with Portuguese regulations before it can be matriculated (it requires it's own registration). Registration is a pain, will take a long time and cost a lot of money. (Budget €500, if it complies!). Then it needs an inspection and insurance. You also need the required endorsement on your licence to tow (they're getting hot on all these rules)

Buying - You will likely find the price of the boat itself to be less in the UK but you should be aware that the price of getting it to Portugal is around 700-1000 GBP. Prices on ferries/toll roads etc. are all much higher with a trailer. Also buying in Portugal you have some comeback on whoever you buy the boat from if it's a reputable dealer.

Registration of UK boat in Portugal: is fairly easy but will need some know-how, as usual a number of papers, and some patience. Assuming what you buy is VAT paid there is no further IVA to pay, of course. You are subject to the same taxes you pay on the SSR registration. You need inspections that will cost you some money as well. Some companies (including mine) will be able to organise it for you and advise.)

Hope all this was of some help!

Kind regards
Sean


QUOTE=escapos;611765]
Just wondering about boating in Portugal and if anybody has any knowledge about this, heard a whisper about weird trailer regulations.

Thinking of either buying a boat here to bring over on a trailer or buy one in Pt, whatever works out cheaper, nothing grandiose, just a rib or a rigid hull for a bit of water sking and fishing, a day boat I guess, im no millionaire

Is there any import duty or taxes etc I should be aware of, do you have to have owned for a year like cars etc, any feedback / personal experiences much appreciated.

all the best
Christian[/QUOTE]


----------



## canoeman

Just a few points to pick up on
I think it is wrong to say to someone it's ok to break or evade regulations as it actually puts that person in contention with two Governments.

As a Portuguese Resident? you are required to Register your boat here, procedure is similar to a car and done at the Conservatoria, Marine use reguires slightly additional registration and carrying of safety equipment.

Trailers quite right " it is not legal in any way to tow a UK trailer with a Portuguese matriculated car" but trailer only reguires matriculating if +750kg, yes you need the correct licence, if your towing it becomes even more important to have correctly Registered your Licence with IMTT or exchanged it. Fitting of a tow hitch must be notified to insurance company. 

Tolls in Portugal are the same for a car+trailer as a car, unless you use a class 2 vehicle to tow.


----------



## escapos

Hello Sean and Canoeman,

Thanks very much for the comments and useful information, you have helped me to decide not to try and take a boat over from here, I had an idea that it might not be a simple as I had originally thought.

The information provided has been invaluable, for the extra cost of buying in Portugal seems like it would be money well spent, the emigration process in itself is a challenge without adding extra complications.

Matriculate a trailer!!! got enough on my plate with matriculating our vehicle by myself 

Once again thank you for the input and information it is much appreciated.
all the best
Christian


----------



## frnz65

*Buy a boat in Portugal*

Hi Seanuk,

just saw this post looking for information on how to buy a boat in Portugal, are you still there and can you give me some practical info? 
Many thanks

francesco








seanuk1 said:


> Hey Christian,
> 
> I'm involved with the boat (powerboat/RIB etc) business, both in Portugal and the UK - I stumbled across your post and thought I should add some info to help you out. We buy and sell in Portugal and offer a marine storage and guardanage service.
> 
> Firstly WRT buying a boat in the UK and bringing it to Portugal:
> 
> With a UK address you can add the boat to the SSR in the UK and legally use it in Portugal. There are technically restrictions to this (i.e. keeping it all year round in Portugal etc.) but are not enforced (or enforceable) at all so you will have no problem. There are some small taxes that will need to be kept up to date in Portugal. The intention is for you to be UK resident to be able to put something on the SSR, but a UK address will suffice.
> 
> Trailers - it is not legal in any way to tow a UK trailer with a Portuguese matriculated car. A trailer must comply with Portuguese regulations before it can be matriculated (it requires it's own registration). Registration is a pain, will take a long time and cost a lot of money. (Budget €500, if it complies!). Then it needs an inspection and insurance. You also need the required endorsement on your licence to tow (they're getting hot on all these rules)
> 
> Buying - You will likely find the price of the boat itself to be less in the UK but you should be aware that the price of getting it to Portugal is around 700-1000 GBP. Prices on ferries/toll roads etc. are all much higher with a trailer. Also buying in Portugal you have some comeback on whoever you buy the boat from if it's a reputable dealer.
> 
> Registration of UK boat in Portugal: is fairly easy but will need some know-how, as usual a number of papers, and some patience. Assuming what you buy is VAT paid there is no further IVA to pay, of course. You are subject to the same taxes you pay on the SSR registration. You need inspections that will cost you some money as well. Some companies (including mine) will be able to organise it for you and advise.)
> 
> Hope all this was of some help!
> 
> Kind regards
> Sean
> 
> 
> QUOTE=escapos;611765]
> Just wondering about boating in Portugal and if anybody has any knowledge about this, heard a whisper about weird trailer regulations.
> 
> Thinking of either buying a boat here to bring over on a trailer or buy one in Pt, whatever works out cheaper, nothing grandiose, just a rib or a rigid hull for a bit of water sking and fishing, a day boat I guess, im no millionaire
> 
> Is there any import duty or taxes etc I should be aware of, do you have to have owned for a year like cars etc, any feedback / personal experiences much appreciated.
> 
> all the best
> Christian


[/QUOTE]


----------



## travelling-man

I'm going from memory or my experiences about 5 years ago and then the requirements were:

To operate any craft over 5 metres in length and/or 5 hp you need an EU boat handling certificate of some kind and also to pass a boat handling test which I'm told is only available in Portuguese. 

All craft are also required to be equipped with things like horn, torch, knife & lifejackets for all on board & I think flares are only required for offshore use. 

Boats (over 5 m & 5 hp) are required to be registered & trailers registered & insured.

That might be out of date though so probably worth asking at a boat yard or chandlers for up to date info.


----------



## AlgarveMike

You must be qualified to take to the water in Portugal.
If I were you I would take your RYA Powerboat Level 1 in UK.
Unless you have all the manufacturers paperwork for the trailer it will be a nightmare to import and register. 
Any trailer over 300KG laden weight must have its own registration plate and insurance.
A great font of knowledge is Martin Northey. I cannot post links, you will have to Google him!


----------



## AlgarveMike

LOL, just seen the date on this thread!


----------



## robc

Having bought a UK registered boat here in Portugal and registering it here in Portugal I can say for certainty it is not for the faint hearted !!! 
Lets deal with some practicalities first............
You personally will need RYA Powerboat Level 2 certification as a minimum. (allows you to use/operate up to 10 metres powerboat)

As far as a trailer is concerned, you will need one with the original weight plate and stamped identifier number, it will go through a matriculation process and then obtain a registration document noted at the Conservatoria.

Now to the boat, it will need to be registered here with the Policia Maritime, it will be allocated its own number and you must also give the boat a name. You will need to supply CE documentation, original sales receipts if you have them, if not the dealer invoice, you must show engine numbers and hull numbers match the paperwork.
This process is long winded and costs circa 300 euros.

There is an importation Tax which varies on the size, price and use of the boat, Policia Maritime can advise.
The name and number must be applied to the hull before final inspection.
Now to the final inspection.......you will need the safety kit, a list of which is available from Policia Maritime, the boat will need to be out of the water with all areas open to inspection.
This costs about 300 euros.

Once this is done you are issued with your registration papers which you then take to the Conservatoria who will issue you a "log book" which you will then need to keep safe should you sell in the future.

HTH

Rob


----------



## AlgarveMike

Oops, should have put Level 2 not 1!


----------



## siobhanwf

AlgarveMike said:


> LOL, just seen the date on this thread!


All information is still extremely valuable Mike


----------

